# KT British Labs



## thwack (Mar 20, 2009)

Wondering if anybody has had experience with KT Brit Labs out of the Elbow Lake area. I'm looking for my next pup, and considering his dogs. Would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

thwack said:


> Wondering if anybody has had experience with KT Brit Labs out of the Elbow Lake area. I'm looking for my next pup, and considering his dogs. Would appreciate any feedback.


Any chance I spoke to you on this same topic this past week? I talked with a guy from MN.

Mike


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

I got my pup from Kim out there and he was a great guy to work with. My pup is doing great, looks great, has a ton of drive and has honestly out performed my expectations. I would definately reccomend.


----------



## thwack (Mar 20, 2009)

Mike - yeah, same guy. Again, I appreciate you reaching out to me.

Andrew - Good to hear, and thanks for the reply..


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I know Kim pretty well, went and looked at his dogs a couple of years ago, very nice guy and has a solid breeding program. If I were looking for a British dog I wouldn't hessitate getting a pup from him.

Todd


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

thwack said:


> Mike - yeah, same guy. Again, I appreciate you reaching out to me.
> 
> Andrew - Good to hear, and thanks for the reply..


I know you said you were still open to American labs as well. PM Browndog on here. He always has contacts in your area. He was the one I was going to recommend when I followed up with you.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Brooks,

Check this one out...

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=64863


----------

